# Where is the Breaker Box?



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright guys, I know this may seem a bit ridiculous, however I am asking anyway,

Where is the breaker box?







I went through the TT on Sunday looking for it and could not see it. Of course I am looking for the same type of deal I have in my home and I know that is probably not what it looks like.

I am preparing to take the 28RSS out on its maiden voyage tomorrow to wonderful Hatteras Island, NC and want to make sure I am as prepared as I can be. To answer the obvious question from some of the veteran forum members, no I have not checked my owners manual!







Please forgive me!!

I really had forgotten about trying to find it until I read another post this morning about the heating issues that reminded me to ask.

As always, thanks for any and all advice, suggestions and opinions.

Jason


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm not really sure where you will find it in the 28RSS, but on the 26RS it is located at floor level next to the refridgerator. What you need to look for is a plastic panel, with vent slots cut in it. This is the electrical nerve center of the coach. Remove the panel and you will find access to the circuit breaker panel, as well as the converter and the associated 12vDC circuits. It may be near your shore line power connection.

Hope this helps, and maybe a 28RSS owner will chime in to confirm the local.

Tim


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I have the 28RSS and mine is under the fridge. I posted a pic under Mods in the Gallery. Hope it helps...


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks hat_city and Paul!

I know exactly the box you were pointing to Paul.

Jason


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Jason, You may want to check the tightness of the terminals while you are there other people have had problems in the past, but you already know that. Kirk


----------

